# Just Bought a Jane, Any Info ?



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Just bought a I P Engineering Jane on E Bay. Auction said, "New unfired, old stock". The pictures looked great........so on a impulse I bought her. I always kinda wanted one. I think that several folks around here own them. Anything I should know about or be aware of with this little engine. I think that they use to offer a roof as a add on accessory. Anyone know where you can get one in red ? I would appreciate any info on these Engines.*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jane is a great little locomotive...











We have a great time lashing them together @ Diamondhead...



Especially when it becomes time to service them...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve

We can doublehead her with the Challenger. Cannot wait to get the Challenger on your layout. Had her at Zube today and another great run.
Miss Stemaun at Steve's bro.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Steve 
Jane was made by IP Engineering and was an improvement on the Mamod, with new boiler, cylinders, wheels etc. When they decided to cease production, a similar loco was launched by PPS Steam Models called the Janet. From my own experience, the Janet cylinders are better made, but if yours work OK then fine. Roy Wood then bought the Janet design (and the De winton) last year, and it is now available as the RWM Steam Janet. All of which is a long way of saying that they are a sound design and are still popular. Roy stocks all the spares, including the cab you asked about. I have an old Mamod which has an IP boiler and PPS cylinders and it is an excellent slow runner, even without radio control. You will find videos of my Mamod and of Roy's Janet on my youtube chanel "Summerlandsteam". 

Roy's website is www.roywoodmodels.co.uk 

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Chris.

Art, after next week life should be back to normal and "Steam'in at Steves" can get back on a regular basis. I can hardly wait to see the Challenger on the tracks too !!


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

"New unfired, old stock", is part of the old (Sulphur Springs Steam Models) left over stock. The add had an Ellsberry, Mo address & that is where they were located.[/b]


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By highpressure on 25 Feb 2013 11:32 AM 
"New unfired, old stock", is part of the old (Sulphur Springs Steam Models) left over stock. The add had an Ellsberry, Mo address & that is where they were located.[/b] 



Hello Larry. Yes, thats the one. Is this a good thing or a bad thing ??


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 25 Feb 2013 10:09 PM 
Posted By highpressure on 25 Feb 2013 11:32 AM 
"New unfired, old stock", is part of the old (Sulphur Springs Steam Models) left over stock. The add had an Ellsberry, Mo address & that is where they were located.[/b] 



Hello Larry. Yes, thats the one. Is this a good thing or a bad thing ?? 


New old stock (NOS) is usually not a bad thing, depending on how old. Sometimes oil or preservative may cause the cylinders to stick and some might need a little work to get going. (Had a NOS Frank S that needed to have the cylinders disassembled and cleaned.) 
I think Larry may have been alluding to the sadness associated with the closing of Sulphur Springs. 

Congratulations on your acquisition of the Jane, it's built the way the Mamod should have been made. It's also sad that IP Engineering got out of the live steam engine production, but they do make some good rolling stock kits that appeal to the 16mm crowd (and some that would look at home behind the Jane.)


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Received the Jane today. It is brand spank'in new / old. Do they run fine on the alcohol burner as installed or do most switch to the gas tank and ceramic burner that is available ? Not sure if there is enough room to install butane tank in cab anyway.*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*They run just fine on alcohol...*


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks Tom, that's what I thought. These really are cool, well made little engines. I can see why folks grow fond of them.*


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Steve - they do run well on alcohol - though you need to get the wicks just right. The tank is small though and you will find yourself refilling during a run. Take great care as it is easy to set fire to the loco - don't ask how I know! 
There are a number of gas fired conversions available here in the UK which give a longer run - but it is well worth giving the alcohol firing a good try first. 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Bought my jane in 95,its a great runner,converted her to gas(alcohol was ok till i set my lawn on fire)when i had my first ruby Accucraft had a small round gas tank installed (which was replaced later with a higher capacity square tank)i used this tank and a ruby gas jet pressed into a fitting brass tube with ca 10 small slots cut and squished the end shut (ca 1/2 inch flat bending it up to use as a mount! This burner works fine even on a windy day !my jane is a very good slow runner .


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks for all the info. Just fired the engine on blocks. Came right up to steam, had to adjust the safety valve. It was blowing off all the time. Was so tight at first that I had to take off blocks and give a good push or two on my track. Then off she went like a scalded dog. Realized that I had not blown the debris off track in weeks so I had to catch her real soon so she would not fly off from leaves and twigs.







Put her back on blocks and then had a lot of fun getting to know this engine. It came with a goodall valve so I just kept topping off water through it and adding alcohol with a small syringe. Did not take long at all for her to calm down and run real smooth. She seems to be a oil hog like her big brother the BB and I like the way she spits and spatters oil and watter from all around. Am I glad that I made this impulse purchase........... of course I am.







*


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

They sold two Janes already on eBay, asked if they had any more, no reply. They had some Imp kits, bought one of those and some IP Jane bits. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris B on 23 Feb 2013 04:59 PM 
Hi Steve 
Jane was made by IP Engineering and was an improvement on the Mamod, with new boiler, cylinders, wheels etc. When they decided to cease production, a similar loco was launched by PPS Steam Models called the Janet. From my own experience, the Janet cylinders are better made, but if yours work OK then fine. Roy Wood then bought the Janet design (and the De winton) last year, and it is now available as the RWM Steam Janet. All of which is a long way of saying that they are a sound design and are still popular. Roy stocks all the spares, including the cab you asked about. I have an old Mamod which has an IP boiler and PPS cylinders and it is an excellent slow runner, even without radio control. You will find videos of my Mamod and of Roy's Janet on my youtube chanel "Summerlandsteam". 

Roy's website is www.roywoodmodels.co.uk 

Cheers 
Chris 


I didnt know about Roys web site and the twp steamers he makes. I really like both engines. Might be tempting to look into getting one.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Roy is a really good guy, better customer service than when PPS had the range! No problems with US orders or shipping either.


----------

